
Foxconn Tore Up a Small Town to Build a Big Factory–Then Retreated - andrewvc
https://www.wsj.com/articles/foxconn-tore-up-a-small-town-to-build-a-big-factorythen-retreated-11556557652
======
bobblywobbles
This "small town" is between Chicago and Milwaukee, and because of this new
factory, the highway is getting expanded from 3 lanes to 4. Yes, I drive past
this every day.

Not only has this created a headache, but yes, it just looks like a ploy by
Foxconn to "show the execs" they are pushing for growth. iPhone sales have
been slowing, we all know that, building a giant factory is nothing more than
a bonus to a few top-level executives in return for demolishing a quaint
Wisconsin town.

------
president
How are we supposed to read these articles? They're pay-walled even from
Google and outline.com doesn't work anymore.

~~~
russh
Ours is not to be able to read the articles, but to be outraged by the
clickbait headline.

